# Recommendations for 1080P LED greater than 60 inches LED TV



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi guys,

A family member of mine wants to get a 1080p LED TV. What is the best one (brand/model) to get. Anything above 60 inches or higher. Any recommendations?

No 4K TV and no curved TV.

thanks.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

Finding a high end non 4K TV that is flat that is not an old stock plasma TV is very difficult. Is there a price range they are looking at?


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

They are open to any price range. So, anything is game. Of course, they don't want to break the bank. But otherwise, they are good to go. I was thinking of OLED initially but they are not available in flat screen or non 4K format so LED is the next best thing.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

http://www.vizio.com/en-ca/e70c3.html

as requested


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the details. I will check out the Vizio.

I also like the Samsung and Sony models below.

Samsung has the UN75J6300 75-Inch, which is around $2,500.

Sony has the KDL75W850C 75-Inch for $2,300.

They also have 60 inch and 70 so will check those as well.


----------



## videobruce (Jul 11, 2010)

I believe those are all 2160p, not 1080p. I have a large DVD collection and from what I have read 2160p panels do do well.


----------



## videobruce (Jul 11, 2010)

I can't edit the post. it should of read "don't do well".


----------

